# Bulking Nutrition



## Musclegainz (Feb 25, 2016)

How many calories should i consume on my first cycle and what would be a good macro ratio?


----------



## Spongy (Feb 25, 2016)

Impossible to say unless you post stats.  There is not magic number and all depends on your body.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 25, 2016)

Are you looking to get as big as possible regardless ?


----------



## monster-ish (Feb 25, 2016)

Figure out your tdee then increase cals by 5-600. Eat clean a good macro ratio would be 40/40/20 p/c/f


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 25, 2016)

Musclegainz said:


> How many calories should i consume on my first cycle and what would be a good macro ratio?



Age?
Height?
Current weight?
Target weight?


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 25, 2016)

Spongy said:


> Impossible to say unless you post stats.  There is not magic number and all depends on your body.



oh yes there is.....

do what your doing now.  Add 100g more pro.  80-90g more carbs, 15/18g more healthy fats.  


but i guess i am wrong if you eat like mcdonalds n sh!t.


----------



## Musclegainz (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm 28, 5'9,180lbs. Eat super clean.
Looking to add 25 lbs muscle and drop 10lbs bf.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 26, 2016)

Musclegainz said:


> I'm 28, 5'9,180lbs. Eat super clean.
> Looking to add 25 lbs muscle and drop 10lbs bf.



First off, reference my signature...

Eating "clean" whatever that is (it will vary depending on who you talk to) doesn't really matter here. Eat what you want, just hit your calories.

Here is what I came up with based on your stats:







Right now you're sitting at 2,132 for a TDEE before adding in any form of gym work (cardio or lifting).

To build lean mass, I would add to this by 500 calories per day until you hit your target weight. This gives you 2,632 cals per day.

Now, if you hit the gym daily (and bust your ass, which we all say we do), I would add in about 300 calories for every 30 minutes of work done in the gym. Cardio for 30 minutes? Give yourself 300 more calories that day. Lifted for 30 minutes? Give yourself 300 more calories that day. Did both for 30 minutes each? Give yourself 600 additional calories that day.

Once you hit your target weight, cals can go up to maintenance, which at 205 lbs would be 2,268, again without any form of gym work added in.

Want to bulk but keep it clean?

Get a scale, weigh shit in grams.
Get a MyFitnessPal account, track what you eat.

I wouldn't worry about macros right now (but you could if you wanted to, it's just more of a pain in the ass). I have done low carb, I have done low fat, I have done eat whatever you want and as long as you meet your caloric targets, it just works out.

Here is a sample of how my current MyFitnessPal is laid out using a similar program that I'm using for myself (but right now i'm cutting at a -500 deficit vs your bulk at a +500 surplus). I split my day into 3-4 hour windows which leaves me with 5 eating windows per day. I then split my calories out evenly. Yes, on occasion I skip a section if I know the next meal will be big (or if the one before it was bigger than planned) but this is just a framework to help keep things somewhat on a schedule. I edited the sections so I can see what my cals are while cutting, then what my cals would be at my target weight. This is overkill but it gives you something to work with at least. Today was a cardio and lifting day for me +600 cals, so my numbers are high reflecting that.






Hope this helps, ask away if you have any questions.


----------



## Collin33 (Feb 26, 2016)

2000 is enough. If you do cardio and lifting weights in one day then 2500-3000. I normally have not more than 2500 with meat, fish, dairy and veg.


----------



## Musclegainz (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes. I'd like to put on 35lbs of muscle and eventually shredd down to 8% bf.

Currently I'm 180, 16%bf,28 years old.
 I eat all natural and no processed foods I cook all my meals.
I've spent years working out and reading up on gear, but I've learned it can be great to get advices. 

What's your advice?


----------



## Musclegainz (Feb 29, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Are you looking to get as big as possible regardless ?


Yes. I'd like to put on 35lbs of muscle and eventually shredd down to 8% bf.

Currently I'm 180, 16%bf,28 years old.
I eat all natural and no processed foods I cook all my meals.
I've spent years working out and reading up on gear, but I've learned it can be great to get advices. 

What's your advice?


----------

